# Roommate's rat had a pup, a week later is very thin. Help?



## uglydeuce (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys!

So my roommate bought a couple rats from a store around us and both ended up being pregnant (was waiting for that to happen after going to a pet store x.x). Last week both popped. One had a single pup and a stillborn while the other had a batch of I believe seven. The one pup was very large and a very chubby baby. Today we went in to take a look at the little guy and hes scarily thin! My roommate bulked up both momma's meals with eggs and some lab block when she had the pup but we're very worried. We thought about trying to slip him in with the second mom (with the litter of 7) but shes very aggressive to my roommate's other rats right after she brought her home and seems to be doing better by herself even before having the litter so it makes us nervous to slip the new baby in with the other momma. 

Today I took out the baby to have a look at him and he was desperately trying to suckle on anything he could find. Which made me wonder. I began trying to do a bit of research to find out if it would be better just to nurse the baby every few hours while momma takes care of him in every other way like she has been (very clean nest, keeping him warm, helping him potty). I was reading human soy formula is the best. But I wanted to come on here and consult the forum instead of doing anything stupid.

So has anyone attempted to hand raise a pup? Any advice on keeping it with momma while feeding at the same time? Anything else you'd want to throw in?
Thanks!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

uglydeuce said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So my roommate bought a couple rats from a store around us and both ended up being pregnant (was waiting for that to happen after going to a pet store x.x). Last week both popped. One had a single pup and a stillborn while the other had a batch of I believe seven. The one pup was very large and a very chubby baby. Today we went in to take a look at the little guy and hes scarily thin! My roommate bulked up both momma's meals with eggs and some lab block when she had the pup but we're very worried. We thought about trying to slip him in with the second mom (with the litter of 7) but shes very aggressive to my roommate's other rats right after she brought her home and seems to be doing better by herself even before having the litter so it makes us nervous to slip the new baby in with the other momma.
> 
> ...


I just hand-raised a wild rat pup WITHOUT a mother to take care of it, and had great results, so I'll be happy to answer any questions. There's some others around the forum with experience too.

You can feed him with kitten replacement formula as long as you water it down. If you're in America, you can purchase a can of it at most supermarkets in the pet aisle. You want 1/3 milk, 2/3 water. Mix it and then put it in a tapered syringe, if you have one or can get to a vet. They may be able to give you one. The kind I used was a 412 monoject brand. I find this better because they can nurse on it, though you may want to cut the tip back a little so they don't jam the entire thing down their throat.

Now, since you do have another female - you have a really good chance of being able to get him in with those pups. Take something fabric from her cage and rub the baby down with it, maybe even a bit of litter. Then hold him out to her through the bars and see if she tries to attack him or if she seems like the wants to get him into the nest. If you see her wanting to bring him into the nest, then she thinks he's hers and you'll be able to just put him in with the litter.

Keeping him with his mom is ideal. Do me a favor and see if you see any white in his belly. If he has no white, then it's probably that she isn't feeding him - so you'll want to do it for her. 

She should still be grooming him but on the off chance that she's rejected him entirely, take a cotton ball or your finger (I found qtips to be too rough) and wet it with warm water. Rub his genitals and bottom (gross, I know) in a downward stroking motion following the line of his stomach. 

If she's abandoned him entirely, he's not going to the bathroom. He's unable to relieve himself without help, so toxins from his waste will poison him if his mother or you are not doing this. You'll want to do this before and after every meal, and massage his sides and stomach. Certain guides will tell you that you should be able to get this step done in about ten minutes, I used to spend about 25 just to make sure. If you rub for a minute or two and nothing turns up, it may be because it's hiding.

When you're feeding him you want him on a heating pad (on the lowest possible setting, with towels covering it so he's not directly on it) or a hot water bottle (this was the method I used). It helps keep their digestive system going.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Also, if she's rejected him you're looking at feeding him every 3 hours. Does he have any fur?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

How's he going?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Unfortunatly its not uncommon for mothers with single babies to have there milk dry up, the single pup just isn't enough to keep the milk flowing. I would follow unlikly fathers advice on hand feeding, but otherwise keep him with mum unless she has outright rejected him. It may be she still loves him, but her body just won't generate milk, and he will benefit from his mum washing and caring from him.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would take him to the vet and see what they suggest for the little guy. Good luck, hope everything were works out for him.


----------

